# Xorg: black screen with intel driver



## neon_enlightenment (May 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I've freshly installed FreeBSD 7.2 on a Samsung NC10 netbook. I did "Xorg -configure" and tried to test X with the generated xorg.conf.new -- but all I get is a black screen. There's no unusual error messages in Xorg.0.log.
*scratches head*

What should I try?

Thanks in advance!
Clemens


----------



## ale (May 23, 2009)

Did you read this?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

What do you mean with black screen? Can you go back to a ttyv pressing ctrl+alt+f[1-8]?


----------



## graudeejs (May 23, 2009)

remove xorg.config if you moved it to /etc/X11/
and just try `$ startx`
in most cases it works

make sure you edit your ~/.xinitrc
add for example *exec xterm to see if everything really works*


----------



## neon_enlightenment (May 23, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you read this?
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
> 
> What do you mean with black screen? Can you go back to a ttyv pressing ctrl+alt+f[1-8]?




Hi,
yes, I can still switch terminals and stop X from the one I started it by pressing Ctrl+C. "Black screen" means that the screen is just black: No check pattern in the background and no mouse cursor; the display's backlight is on. It simply does nothing and doesn't respond to Ctrl+Alt+Del.


----------



## neon_enlightenment (May 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> remove xorg.config if you moved it to /etc/X11/
> and just try `$ startx`
> in most cases it works
> 
> ...


*

Hi,
no, I didn't move it to /etc/X11. I also tried a simple "startx" (without any config) and it shows me the standard X screen with two terminals (but in vesa mode, I guess). But I want intel, not vesa! ;-)*


----------



## ale (May 23, 2009)

neon_enlightenment said:
			
		

> "Black screen" means that the screen is just black: No check pattern in the background and no mouse cursor; the display's backlight is on. It simply does nothing and doesn't respond to Ctrl+Alt+Del.


Welcome to xorg-7.4!

About ctrl+alt+del, read [post=21098]this post[/post]


----------



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

the 7.2 release has the 7.4 xorg??? frack! i was thinking in moving from linux to freebsd 7.2 and don't upgrade xorg to 7.4, or did you upgrade after install or did a upgrade after the install?


----------



## neon_enlightenment (May 24, 2009)

Thanks! Added fluxbox to .xinitrc and now it works.


----------



## neon_enlightenment (May 24, 2009)

No, I made a standard installation from CD (X-User). Xorg 7.4 came with it.


----------



## tangram (May 25, 2009)

leo2501 said:
			
		

> the 7.2 release has the 7.4 xorg??? frack! i was thinking in moving from linux to freebsd 7.2 and don't upgrade xorg to 7.4, or did you upgrade after install or did a upgrade after the install?



Just browse the contents of ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/ to see which packages were part of the 7.2 Release.


----------

